# Agreements when opening a Questrade account



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Are you concerned about this agreement when you open a Questrade account?

_Part 1: disclosure of beneficial ownership
Questrade, Inc. may disclose my name, address, email address, security holdings, and preferred language to issuers of securities I own as well as to other persons or companies in accordance with securities laws.

- I do not object to you disclosing the information described above.
- I object to you disclosing the information described above. I understand that I will be charged any costs incurred by Questrade to forward security holder materials to me in accordance with securities law._

What costs? Does it legal? What is the option that you guys chose?

Anyone has more info about it?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Short answer: Agree to Part 1. 

- Companies need to know who owns their stock, particularly if there are constraints on foreign ownership
- Companies have an obligation to communicate with their shareholders
- Discount brokers need to disclose trading activity to CRA plus investment income

To the extent the discount broker has to be the middleman and incur charges to send lawfully required materials to you, Questrade will need to be compensated.

If you object to any of this, you should NOT have a brokerage account, nor any kind of investment account, nor even a banking account.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I buy it. Thank you for your answer.


----------

